# Help with lab



## rowdy601 (Nov 4, 2015)

Got a six month old lab that has some stomach issues...diarrhea. Took him to the vet about a month ago, and they had give him science diet pet i/d wet food for week while transitioning back to his regular food (Blue Buffalo Life Protection, Puppy).  Once he was back on his regular food alone, around day 3..it began happening again.  Back to the vet..start the same process again.  This time I completely took him off the Blue Buffalo and transition him to Natural Balance Limited Ingredient for Puppies.  Its been good for about 2 weeks but the same is happening again but not as constant.  Any thoughts?


----------



## RacinNut (Nov 4, 2015)

Anytime my Labs get direrra, which they do from time to time, I make a pot of chicken and rice, make the rice very soupy, and mix it with a little of his normal food, seems the rice water helps settle their stomach.  Hope this helps.


----------



## RacinNut (Nov 4, 2015)

And I forgot to mention mix some pumpkin, 100% pumpkin, not pie mixture, you can get it by the can, and mix a spoonful in the rice and food mix.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 8, 2015)

Was the pet checked for giardia and other intestinal parasites?  I assume he is up to date on vaccines?  If he is good on ID food and has issues with another, and that was all that changed during that time, he is just sensitive to that food.  Talk to your vet about a specific food for him.

The chicken and rice does a really nice job with calming the gut, but the cause needs to be diagnosed.

What is his deworming protocol?  Any new stressors?  Foods that changed?  Treats he gets? Kids that might slip him something?  Dead critters or strange water sources he gets into?  Plants he is chewing?  Meds he gets I cling flea control or heartworm?  All those are things to look at for causes.  If one consistently pops up a few days before the diarrhea,  look closer.

Is the diarrhea watery or just soft?  How hard is he working during this period?  How much is he eating?  Does he lose his appetite or weight during the episodes?  Any blood?  Mucous?  Change in color?  Foul odor beyond normal dog feces?   And on and on.  

There are lots of things to consider.  It is probably just a food sensitivity but it can be very complex up to things like malabsorption or pancreatic insufficiency.   

Good luck.

And not to start a war, but bb has the highest rate of any of the foods for digestive upset.  We watch these very closely at our clinic.  Others on Veterinary forums like vin report the same.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 8, 2015)

Labs chew everything...Maybe he is getting into something in
the yard ????

My Labs (2) did not take to BB ether....Maybe time to look at
other food choices...My Labs ate Purina puppy chow when pups
then adult formula...


----------



## rowdy601 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks ya'll.  All his lab work came back negative.  The first time it happened was right after started a new bag of BB and a dose of Trifixis.  He's doing well now.  He's taken well to the Natural Balance.  So we'll keep him on that in the meantime but that stuff is expensive.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Jan 16, 2016)

My lab was on purina puppy chow I tried the brand somebody on here was recommending don't remember the name but he would not tolerate it. I then tried dog chow with no luck, then we tried purina healthy weight and he and it get along. A side note the my lab and the trifexis did not get along either made him very sick so I tried the new guard and it works


----------



## jhoughton (Jan 18, 2016)

Do you have mulch in the yard?


----------



## jritchey65 (Jan 26, 2016)

I fed my dog 4Health puppy food until she was 6 months old.  The for the next 6 months I have her 4Health puppy/adult mixed together.  Then I moved to Diamond High Energy and now I feed her Black Gold.  She likes the taste of Black Gold better I think so im sticking with it.  Im saying this because I think that Diamond and Black Gold are 2 of the best foods for your pup, meat is the first ingredient and they are high in protein.  Shes never had any stomach problems with either of these foods, always a "good poop" and doesnt stink like the poop you normally smell from dogs eating cheap food.  4Health is good too but I think she lost a taste for it so I switched.  You can get 4Health and Diamond at TSC but Black Gold is hard to find.


----------



## bennyboy (Jan 26, 2016)

*Feed that Dog Victor Dog Food.*

Victor Dog Food.  Go check it out and feed your lab the Red Bag.  It'll work wonders.


----------



## cutsawah (Jun 26, 2016)

I second the victor. Took advice from a post on here and feed my lab victor from the day we got her. She is now 1 1/2 and strong as a horse with a beautiful shiney coat and never any stool problems.


----------

